# Optical Forums > Optical Marketplace >  Designer Optical & Sun Closeouts - Brand New With Cases

## Discount-Eyewear

Tons of inventory from all of the top designer brands in both optical and sun. Everything is new with cases. If interested in inventory please comment or direct message me. Thank you.

----------


## opticalking

what is price? thanks

----------


## Discount-Eyewear

> what is price? thanks


All different price points. Against forum rules to post prices here. Can you send me a direct message with your email address?

----------


## opticalking

> All different price points. Against forum rules to post prices here. Can you send me a direct message with your email address?


opticalking318@gmail.com

----------


## Discount-Eyewear

> opticalking318@gmail.com



Emailed !

----------


## Vrezh

> Tons of inventory from all of the top designer brands in both optical and sun. Everything is new with cases. If interested in inventory please comment or direct message me. Thank you.


Hello,  can you email me more information? pricing and models, my email is vrezh_hovhannisyan@yahoo.com,  thank you.

----------


## Discount-Eyewear

> Hello,  can you email me more information? pricing and models, my email is vrezh_hovhannisyan@yahoo.com,  thank you.


email sent

----------


## onsight

Hi
Interested in product line, please forward available inventory to onsight914@gmail.com
Thank you

----------


## Discount-Eyewear

> Hi
> Interested in product line, please forward available inventory to onsight914@gmail.com
> Thank you



Email sent!

----------

